# IS IT SAFE TO HAVE RESTALYN LIP FILLERS BEFORE IVF



## WILS683 (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Hope you don't think I am to vain but I have been having restalyn lip fillers yearly since 2005 I have ds from Icsi in 2006 but 4 fresh & 2 fets later am still trying for a brother or sister for him. I am a very insecure person and when someone commented on how very pretty I am except for my thin mean lips that was the push I needed to get them done and having them done does make me look nicer & feel more confident. However I am due a top up next week and a FET next month. I am just concerned as to whether Restalyn can have any affect on the outcome off IVf treatment. Thanks for your help advice.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Wils,

Sorry I don't know anything about the after effects of fillers and cosmetic enhancements   I suggest best thing to do would be ask the clinic that you get the treatment at about the risks. You don't need to tell them about the FET just that you want to know if any effects when ttc or if pregnant. Your IVF clinic will probably be able to advise too. You could always postpone the top up until after the FET (or after #2   )just to be on the safe side.

Best wishes
Maz x


----------



## WILS683 (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks very much for the reply think I will cancel the top up best to be safe.x


----------

